# Oak Trompe L'oeil Door



## Jeremy T

Back in August of this year i flew out to Sweden , Palm Fine Arts , to learn some trompe L'oeil with the wonderfully talented Mats Carlson , it was an amazing week , here's some pics of my door , taken from my mobile phone , not the best , infact i can't stand back far enough to get the whole door in as the quallity of the pic is really bad , anyway here's some close ups


----------



## Jeremy T

This door was painted on Mylar plastic film , which is great for transporting purposes.
Last pic of me and the door. lots to do still , infact i did'nt get it finished in Sweden , I've only just had time recently to finish it at home !!


----------



## CApainter

Nice work Jeremy!

So are you meaning that the Trompe L' oeil is actually a painted simulation of the decorative carving? That's awesome!


----------



## MikeCalifornia

It means "trick of the eye" or similar. Seeing what is not there!! Very impressive.


----------



## Jeremy T

CApainter said:


> Nice work Jeremy!
> 
> So are you meaning that the Trompe L' oeil is actually a painted simulation of the decorative carving? That's awesome!


Thanks CA
Yes everthing is painted moldings ornaments and of course the grain , I've been graining for many years, but this is new to me, as in the trompes ,i have much admired the technique for some time , i still have much to learn about Trompe L'oeil , i find it absolutely facinating .


----------



## johnthepainter

excellent work jeremy!! very impressive!!


----------



## ROOMINADAY

I am on my phone and it is impressive.

Sent from my GT-I9000M using Paint Talk


----------



## Jeremy T

Thanks for the nice comments , its nice to know what other people think , although i am never 100% happy with anything i do :001_unsure:


----------



## 6126

Thats amazing! Very cool


----------



## michael tust

Jeremy T said:


> This door was painted on Mylar plastic film , which is great for transporting purposes.
> Last pic of me and the door. lots to do still , infact i did'nt get it finished in Sweden , I've only just had time recently to finish it at home !!


Many times when taking a class, I also had to finish my Panels at Home as I always seem to run out of time... I do not think most pdople realize just how long it takes to Draw... and Paint / Shade... Trompe L Oeil Mouldings ! 
But the results sure make a Panel look Awesome to me.
Another Great Panel Jeremy! 

I am finally over the hump on a Large Graining Project that Needs to be Complete by Thanksgiving.... At the same time on the home stretch of building a Studio,and samples for 3 other projects that will begin after Thanksgiving. Man I'm Tired ! 

Matts is a Great Artist.... Taught by Yannick and complimented by him also.... 

Hoping to post some Great Stuff Very Soon....

Michael Tust

Mi


----------



## Jeremy T

michael tust said:


> Many times when taking a class, I also had to finish my Panels at Home as I always seem to run out of time... I do not think most pdople realize just how long it takes to Draw... and Paint / Shade... Trompe L Oeil Mouldings !
> But the results sure make a Panel look Awesome to me.
> Another Great Panel Jeremy!
> 
> I am finally over the hump on a Large Graining Project that Needs to be Complete by Thanksgiving.... At the same time on the home stretch of building a Studio,and samples for 3 other projects that will begin after Thanksgiving. Man I'm Tired !
> 
> Matts is a Great Artist.... Taught by Yannick and complimented by him also....
> 
> Hoping to post some Great Stuff Very Soon....
> 
> Michael Tust
> 
> Mi


Hi Michael, thanks for the nice comments , yes your quite right when saying that it takes time to do elaborate work like this and also for me the trompes is new so the learning curxe is a big one , i love these techniques and will be using them for many future graining and marbling panels, the trompes add so much to a piece of work .

Yes Mats is an excellent and very gifted decorative painter , i think he has made quite a name for himself in the teaching ranks as more and more people want to learn from him .

Really looking forward to seeing some of your recent projects , you have already displayed on here some very fine work indeed .

J.

I've tried taking some more pics but the quality is not great , really need to buy a good camera .


----------



## ROOMINADAY

Even better up close on my laptop! I like the sidewalk Trompe that looks like gaping holes in the earths crust Sorry for the derail..


----------



## Rbriggs82

Incredible stuff!


----------



## Jeremy T

That pavement art is amazing theres a guy called Julien Beever ,who does this stuff ...mind blowing :notworthy:


----------



## michael tust

Jeremy T said:


> Hi Michael, thanks for the nice comments , yes your quite right when saying that it takes time to do elaborate work like this and also for me the trompes is new so the learning curxe is a big one , i love these techniques and will be using them for many future graining and marbling panels, the trompes add so much to a piece of work .
> 
> Yes Mats is an excellent and very gifted decorative painter , i think he has made quite a name for himself in the teaching ranks as more and more people want to learn from him .
> 
> Really looking forward to seeing some of your recent projects , you have already displayed on here some very fine work indeed .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks....!
> I also am not happy with most of my photos,as they lack the Depth that they actually have... I hope to have a friend of mine take some good pictures of this project, as it is to me one of the better Graining Jobs I have done.
> 
> 
> Michael Tust


----------



## spotco2

That is all painted on Mylar? 

WOW!

That looks amazing! I wish my real wood door looked that real.


----------



## Jeremy T

spotco2 said:


> That is all painted on Mylar?
> 
> WOW!
> 
> That looks amazing! I wish my real wood door looked that real.


Thankyou


----------



## george p

quite amazing you look like you enjoy it also


----------



## propainterJ

You mean thats not a wood door?

Looks like a heavy wood door with all kinda crazy ornate trim nailed to it.

But thats all mylar plastic?

How long did that take you to do?


----------



## eews

Looks really incredible to me as well; certainly very beautiful. It must have taken many hours of painstaking detailed work to achieve. How much would something like that cost?
I wouldn't be surprised if it costs more than a real door with those same details!


----------



## Jeremy T

Thanks very much for the nice comments, this door took about a week to complete, but learning new techniques is always slow going , would hope to do the same door in half that time now , but there is a lot of work involved !!


----------



## Cockney Geezer

Great work Jeremy..did you do the Scottish Arts weekend last year?


----------



## Jeremy T

Cockney Geezer said:


> Great work Jeremy..did you do the Scottish Arts weekend last year?


Thanks for the nice comment No unfortunitely i did'nt go to the decorative arts weekend ,i don't know if they are planing it again for this year , plus it was'nt very well advertised only found out about the dates a few weeks before, was just to busy with work to go .

Did you attend the weekend ?


----------



## MuralsAndMore

*Trompe l’oeil Murals of Nashville*

Love the depth and detail in Trompe l’oeil murals and have been creating them for many years, primarily in the Nashville Tennessee area.

To view samples of my work if you're curious:
muralsandmore dot com

Sorry, links won't work until I have made 20 posts.

Thanks
Michael


----------

